# Timing belt change info



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

So about 3,000 miles overdue on timing belt change for my 2015 Cruze. Have the parts and plan to take care of it this weekend. Where can I find a diagram and any general info I would need. Just to make things easier. 
Also should I change out the water pump? I got the kit to change just the belt and pulleys. Would getting inside there and inspecting more lead me to possibly consider doing the water pump as well? 

Just being really paranoid right now cause I had a check engine light for code 0171 which is an O2 sensor I believe. Then just today after getting gas had it give a hard time to start up. Stalled after starting. And 2nd time turning key it seemed to shake a bit. Next time starting it, it turned over just fine. Im just in no position to have the belt give out and then have major damage. Almost considering renting a car til the weekend when I can do the fix just to spare me peace of mind and not risk anything going wrong til I can fix it.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

If your water pump is working fine then there is no reason to replace it. Replace the belt, tensioner, and idler if you have them in your kit.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

The job is fairly easy. the camshaft timing marks don’t line up. The rear cam timing mark will be slightly higher than the front timing mark.

Crankshaft, idler, and tensioner are TTY bolts. here are the specs

crank:
1st- 70ft/lbs
2nd- 45 degrees
3rd- 15 degrees 

tensioner:
1st- 15ft/lbs
2nd- 120 degrees
3rd- 15 degrees

idler:
1st- 15ft/lbs
2nd- 120 degrees
3rd- 15 degrees

remember to throw these bolts away and use new ones.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------

